# Issjelmeer - Markermeer was brauche ich?!



## LUKA$ (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Boardies |wavey:

bin in ca. 3 Wochen am Issjelmeer - Markermeer die ecke zum Segeln übers Wochenende hatte vor meine Angelsachen einzupacken, jedoch Blicke ich bei der rechtlichen Geschichte noch nicht ganz dadurch, hab zwar schon im Internet ein wenig gesearched aber was für kosten auf mich zukommen werden ist mir noch nicht ganz bewusst.|kopfkrat
Hatte vor auf Raubfisch zu Angeln, bräuchte eine Lizenz übers Wochenende falls es diese gibt oder sonst ne Wochenkarte whatever.
Falls ihr noch weitere Tipps o.ä. habt ich bin für alles offen auch was die Angelmethoden betrifft 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## LUKA$ (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Issjelmeer - Markermeer was brauche ich?!*

Ich push das ganze hier nochmal würde mich echt über ne Rückmeldung freuen...bin quasi drauf angewiesen also haut in die Tasten


----------



## Jockel13883 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Issjelmeer - Markermeer was brauche ich?!*

Am Markermeer und Ijsselmeer benötigst du den Vispas, den gibts vor Ort in fast jedem Angelgeschäft. Falls du Probleme hast, eins zu finden, einfach bei den mit drei blauen Vs gekennzeichneten Touristeninformationen nachfragen, wo du den Vispas bekommst. Wichtig zu wissen ist auch, dass in den Niederlanden ein Verbot besteht, auf Aal zu angeln. Die weiteren Vorschriften, die am Ijsselmeer und Markermeer gelten, stehen in der Lijst van Viswateren, die du mit dem Vispas zusammen bekommst. Du solltest die Vorschriften peinlich genau einhalten, unter anderem auch weil die Bußgelder in den Niederlanden in der Regel wesentlich höher ausfallen als in Deutschland.


----------



## Udo561 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Issjelmeer - Markermeer was brauche ich?!*

Hi,
hier ein wenig nach unten scrollen , da stehen alle Bedingungen zum Isselmeer und Markermeer.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------

